# I. I.Queen Rearing?



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Davis is the closest one I've heard of. The next closest that I've heard of might be in Ohio.
Correction Sue also teaches one in WA


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, Dan.
I wish it could be taught up there in Washington during the winter - I'd love to combine a steelhead fly fishing expedition with Dr. Sue's I.I. classes, but no drones that time of year. Meanwhile, I'm designing a new I.I. device. 

Also, if anyone has a copy of an article in one of the bee journals written by the late Dr. Harry Laidlaw about an insemination device built out of off-the-shelf parts. Dr. Eric Mussen seemed to recall it was written in the last 12 years. I'll have to get busy and write all the publishers, but any help would be appreciated.


----------

